# Which of these do you prefer in a woman?



## ariel_angel77

I know everyone's different, but just wanted to get some different opinions.


----------



## EleGirl

ariel_angel77 said:


> I know everyone's different, but just wanted to get some different opinions.


which of what?


----------



## the guy

What are the choices?


----------



## the guy

Don't make me choose my preference......you won't like them!


----------



## ariel_angel77

I'm sorry! Had to figure out how to do the poll. lol The poll is up now.


----------



## the guy

I prefer a women I won't break.

But in the same breath I prefer a women that can be put in a position that won't make her uncomfortable.....say a hiking trail or a pool at the Hard Rock.

So in short curves are nice I just have to be able drive through them at a relatively high rate of speed

Color me purple but I'd take a well built women any day of the week before I go after a cricket fresh out of school.

Zena the warrior princess comes to mind


----------



## johnnycomelately

There are a lot of studies which show that what men like is universal; a high waist to hip ratio. This advertises fertility and sets off a reaction in the limbic system - where sexual desire originates in the brain. 

Fashion and culture play a part in whether we prefer thinner of curvier women, but the universal ideal seems to be a waist to hip ratio of about 0.7, with some small regional variances. 

From Wikipedia_
Barnaby Dixson, Gina Grimshaw, Wayne Linklater, and Alan Dixson conducted a study using eye-tracking techniques to evaluate men's fixation on digitally altered photographs of the same woman, as well as asking the men to evaluate the images based on attractiveness. What they found was while men fixated on the woman's breasts in each photo, they selected the images where the woman had a 0.7 WHR as most attractive, regardless of breast size.[37]_


----------



## Fozzy

It's all about proportions. Some heavier women just wear their weight very well. Some don't. This applies to thin women as well. Some women are very attractive when thin---some just look bony.


----------



## lifeistooshort

the guy said:


> I prefer a women I won't break.
> 
> But in the same breath I prefer a women that can be put in a position that won't make her uncomfortable.....say a hiking trail or a pool at the Hard Rock.
> 
> So in short curves are nice I just have to be able drive through them at a relatively high rate of speed
> 
> Color me purple but I'd take a well built women any day of the week before I go after a cricket fresh out of school.
> 
> Zena the warrior princess comes to mind



I like you -
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunburn

I think one of the choices should have been "athletic". A woman can be a little thin and curvy but it's due to muscle tone, not extra oreo's.


----------



## I Notice The Details

Sunburn said:


> I think one of the choices should have been "athletic". A woman can be a little thin and curvy but it's due to muscle tone, not extra oreo's.


BINGO....this would be my choice too. A woman who has some curves due to muscle tone. 

I would vote for this category....can you add it between choice 2 and choice 3 on your poll?


----------



## NextTimeAround

Fozzy said:


> It's all about proportions. Some heavier women just wear their weight very well. Some don't. This applies to thin women as well. Some women are very attractive when thin---some just look bony.


yeah, I've read that some guys prefer butt than gut.


----------



## I Notice The Details

NextTimeAround said:


> yeah, I've read that some guys prefer butt than gut.


:rofl: I have never heard that statement before...but there is a lot of truth to it.


----------



## richardsharpe

Good Evening TheGuy
I think you have it exactly right. I want a healthy, happy partner who is not physically or emotionally fragile. Thin or fat is completely secondary - a wide range of builds (as long as they are healthy) is fine.


----------



## Wolf1974

I know some pics are to accompany this thread........waiting but not patiently


----------



## Forest

A pattern is beginning to show on what men consider attractive, ....


----------



## Thundarr

Proportion is everything for me. Slim with curves or thick with curves are both great.

I'm more of a butt/thighs guy. Not so much boobs. And carrying weight around the belly instead of hips and thighs is not attractive to me personally.

I presume men carry weight in their hips and thighs is not attractive to women for similar reasons .


----------



## Forest

Really, I believe men are mostly interested in a female that is of healthy proportions, not thin, mostly just not overweight.

Is this not also true of women's wants?


----------



## GettingIt_2

Here's a woman I keep on my desktop for inspiration. I think she's incredibly sexy, and has a body I aspire to for its obvious physical strength and power. But I have a feeling a lot of guys will say, "Too much muscle." Not that I care . . . imma keep heaving iron til I get there!

PS Wolf, now you don't have to wait patiently anymore.


----------



## Forest

GettingIt said:


> Here's a woman I keep on my desktop for inspiration. I think she's incredibly sexy, and has a body I aspire to for its obvious physical strength and power. But I have a feeling a lot of guys will say, "Too much muscle." Not that I care . . . imma keep heaving iron til I get there!
> 
> PS Wolf, now you don't have to wait patiently anymore.


Shoot, no. She's pumped now due to workout. She's dynamite, and anyone wanting to look like that should only be encouraged. 

Weights are great. Nothing like strength and tone. Good for you.


----------



## COguy

GettingIt said:


> Here's a woman I keep on my desktop for inspiration. I think she's incredibly sexy, and has a body I aspire to for its obvious physical strength and power. But I have a feeling a lot of guys will say, "Too much muscle." Not that I care . . . imma keep heaving iron til I get there!
> 
> PS Wolf, now you don't have to wait patiently anymore.


Michaela Augustsson?

I like all women really, regardless of body type. Obviously being fit is attractive. I don't really like the "skinny" look though. Fit to me means muscle.

I don't mind some curves , a little meat to the bones. Honestly I wouldn't be opposed to dating a "fat" girl either, as long as she was cute and she didn't let her self-esteem get in the way of a good time.

Like I said, the only body type I don't really like is the ultra skinny runway model look. That thigh gap thing grosses me out.


----------



## P51Geo1980

I voted for the third option, but in all honesty body size doesn't really matter to me as long as she's not morbidly obese. My STBXW is super super thin and my current girlfriend is athletically built and a couple inches taller than I am. Wouldn't have cared if she was over weight of had fat as long as she wasn't morbidly obese. Her personality and brain make it easy to look past physical stuff.


----------



## RandomDude

Sometimes chubby is nice, depends on the woman and whether it matches her face!


----------



## Sunburn

Forest said:


> Shoot, no. She's pumped now due to workout. She's dynamite, and anyone wanting to look like that should only be encouraged.
> 
> Weights are great. Nothing like strength and tone. Good for you.


Right
If a woman looks like that it usually means she's fairly conscious of her health and diet and you can feel pretty confident that it won't be an issue 30 years down the road.

I live in a region of the U.S. where women have a self-timer for letting themselves go. It's either after they have their first baby or reach 30, usually it's the former. You can't swing a dead cat without hittin' a muffin top twenty-something.


----------



## RandomDude

Sunburn said:


> I live in a region of the U.S. where women have a self-timer for letting themselves go. It's either after they have their first baby or reach 30, usually it's the former. You can't swing a dead cat without hittin' a muffin top twenty-something.


lol

Tis deceptive no?


----------



## Thundarr

GettingIt said:


> Here's a woman I keep on my desktop for inspiration. I think she's incredibly sexy, and has a body I aspire to for its obvious physical strength and power. But I have a feeling a lot of guys will say, "Too much muscle." Not that I care . . . imma keep heaving iron til I get there!
> 
> PS Wolf, now you don't have to wait patiently anymore.


Athletic is sexy. She's a good target GettingIt .


----------



## Thundarr

Sunburn said:


> I live in a region of the U.S. where women have a self-timer for letting themselves go. It's either after they have their first baby or reach 30, usually it's the former. *You can't swing a dead cat without hittin' a muffin top twenty-something.*


Sadly true Sunburn. There is a Muffin top outbreak. It started in a Walmart somewhere.


----------



## I Notice The Details

Thundarr said:


> Sadly true Sunburn. There is a Muffin top outbreak. It started in a Walmart somewhere.


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## ariel_angel77

I Notice The Details said:


> BINGO....this would be my choice too. A woman who has some curves due to muscle tone.
> 
> I would vote for this category....can you add it between choice 2 and choice 3 on your poll?


Argh I was actually considering that one when making the poll but then I was like "nobody would choose that" lol. You can only add 4 options, but I was considering swapping it for "I like overweight women" lol but technically I'm not sure how to do that :scratchhead:


----------



## johnnycomelately

GettingIt said:


> Here's a woman I keep on my desktop for inspiration. I think she's incredibly sexy, and has a body I aspire to for its obvious physical strength and power. But I have a feeling a lot of guys will say, "Too much muscle." Not that I care . . . imma keep heaving iron til I get there!
> 
> PS Wolf, now you don't have to wait patiently anymore.


She is very masculine.


----------



## ariel_angel77

So Wolf requested pics lol. Here's around what I was thinking.
First option-Girl in black dress; no fat on her body but no curves either, skinny
Second option-Girl in black bikini; A little fat on body but also some curves and chest
Third option-Girl in dress with striped top; More fat on body and stomach but also large chest and very curvy


----------



## sandc

I prefer a woman who is confident, accepts me for who I am, shares my faith, and is mature.

Oh, and being a brunette doesn't hurt.

But of the three body types you present above, I am most attracted to 2 and 3.


----------



## ariel_angel77

Personal said:


> Looking at those pics none do anything for me, in terms of body shapes.


I'm sorry, I looked for about an hour to try to find good pics.  :scratchhead: I know every guy is different but someone had requested pics. I'm sorry if they're not that good. I just hoped they gave an idea of what I meant body-wise.


----------



## Ikaika

Ariel, I'm thinking a woman more like this to my liking


----------



## johny1989

I like a woman who is a little thin & has a few curves. A little fat on her body is okay with me. because women without curve is like a jeans without pocket you don't know where to put your hand..


----------



## Omego

johny1989 said:


> because women without curve is like a jeans without pocket you don't know where to put your hand..


Chuckle chuckle. Sounds like something my H would say.


----------



## COguy

drerio said:


> Ariel, I'm thinking a woman more like this to my liking
> 
> View attachment 26306


I like muscle on women but not at the cost of a micro-penis.

Of the pictures you showed, I like girl #1 and #2 the best, but I'd be attracted to all three. Here's a pic of a woman I'm not attracted to:












I saw this before and after picture, I think in the before she is still really cute and I would totally be attracted to her:


----------



## ScarletBegonias

ariel_angel77 said:


> So Wolf requested pics lol. Here's around what I was thinking.
> First option-Girl in black dress; no fat on her body but no curves either, skinny
> Second option-Girl in black bikini; A little fat on body but also some curves and chest
> Third option-Girl in dress with striped top; More fat on body and stomach but also large chest and very curvy


Ariel, DH would pick Second and third option. He likes jiggle,curves,butt,and boobs. I'm pretty similar to second one but definitely slimmer in the tummy area.I don't mind being curvy but I couldn't tolerate having a loose stomach and love handles.


----------



## manticore

GettingIt said:


> Here's a woman I keep on my desktop for inspiration. I think she's incredibly sexy, and has a body I aspire to for its obvious physical strength and power. But I have a feeling a lot of guys will say, "Too much muscle." Not that I care . . . imma keep heaving iron til I get there!
> 
> PS Wolf, now you don't have to wait patiently anymore.


I feel she will kick my ass if I don't do as she says


----------



## manticore

ariel_angel77 said:


> So Wolf requested pics lol. Here's around what I was thinking.
> First option-Girl in black dress; no fat on her body but no curves either, skinny
> Second option-Girl in black bikini; A little fat on body but also some curves and chest
> Third option-Girl in dress with striped top; More fat on body and stomach but also large chest and very curvy


I like second option more, but my GF looks more like first option (less boobs but that is her shape)


----------



## ScarletBegonias

COguy said:


> Honestly I wouldn't be opposed to dating a "fat" girl either, as long as she was cute and she didn't let her self-esteem get in the way of a good time.


Sounds like we're associating low self esteem with the "fat" girl here. Why is that?


----------



## manticore

drerio said:


> Ariel, I'm thinking a woman more like this to my liking
> 
> View attachment 26306


I feel that she will make me say at the hospital that I fell from the stairs


----------



## Lordhavok

Nothing against thin chicks, I like all women, but the pictures posted(ariel=post31), I like the second or third better. But thats just me.


----------



## T&T

Another vote for 2 or 3. Luv curves!


----------



## COguy

ScarletBegonias said:


> Sounds like we're associating low self esteem with the "fat" girl here. Why is that?


Seems like girls that work out and eat right have more confidence, just from my personal experience. When I did crossfit the girls that were fit were never grabbing their skin and saying, "eww look how jiggly I am."


----------



## ScarletBegonias

COguy said:


> Seems like girls that work out and eat right have more confidence, just from my personal experience. When I did crossfit the girls that were fit were never grabbing their skin and saying, "eww look how jiggly I am."


alrighty then


----------



## committed4ever

Forest said:


> Really, I believe men are mostly interested in a female that is of healthy proportions, not thin, mostly just not overweight.
> 
> *is this not also true of women's wants?*


I prefer a lean defined man with wide chest and shoulders. I don't like a lot of muscle. My husband has been Purposefully gaining bulk and more muscle. I wish he would stop.  he probably will never be overweight but I just don't like a lot of bulk. He doesn't have too much now but he is still in that mode of adding more.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

committed4ever said:


> I prefer a lean defined man with wide chest and shoulders. I don't like a lot of muscle. My husband has been Purposefully gaining bulk and more muscle. I wish he would stop.  he probably will never be overweight but I just don't like a lot of bulk. He doesn't have too much now but he is still in that mode of adding more.


yum! I love a lean man w/broad shoulders. No bulk!! 

When I leave in the morning DH is still sleeping..it is AWESOME when he's on his back and the sheet is pulled just low enough to see his sexy shoulders and chest.I immediately start kissing his neck and shoulders,can't help it! *fanning self* Nice little morning jolt I get from saying bye to him


----------



## Omego

manticore said:


> I feel that she will make me say at the hospital that I fell from the stairs


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Ikaika

Of course I was somewhat giving a tongue in cheek remark with my previous pick since it was not part of the poll. It is not that I would find anything objectionable of a women fit with some muscle. I just don't spend my time on preference since I find my wife incredibly sexy, even at age 51. She is my preference.


----------



## Jetranger

Option 1, very thin (and short too), whether through being naturally smaller or through being athletic. 

The girl in the little black dress a few pages back was pretty nice!


----------



## NextTimeAround

I'm really pleased that a fair few guys here prefer the more voluptuous body types.


----------



## MaritimeGuy

While I appreciate the work that goes into a woman building up bulk I don't find it that appealing. When I think athletic I think something like this:


----------



## richardsharpe

Good afternoon all
Athletic is not the same as healthy - an athletic woman is likely healthy, but a healthy woman isn't necessarily athletic.

Also, there are many types of beauty: tall Scandinavian blonds, short Irish redheads, Asians with long dark hair, etc. It is not as if there is a single optimum appearance that all women should strive for, but instead there are many different beautiful styles. 

I think the worst beauty mistake women make is trying to change their appearance to look like a different type of beauty. 

It there is one key to beauty, it is a smile. A happy person is very much more attractive than an unhappy one.


----------



## ariel_angel77

ScarletBegonias said:


> yum! I love a lean man w/broad shoulders. No bulk!!
> 
> When I leave in the morning DH is still sleeping..it is AWESOME when he's on his back and the sheet is pulled just low enough to see his sexy shoulders and chest.I immediately start kissing his neck and shoulders,can't help it! *fanning self* Nice little morning jolt I get from saying bye to him


That's awesome that you're soo attracted to him!

I've always preferred the lean type of guy...my H is a smaller frame, but is all muscle & has very bulky upper arms, I just love going to the store with him and walking while holding onto his biceps while he flexes for me  He's soo sexy <3


----------



## ariel_angel77

Here's one more pic for you guys that said you haven't found a body type you liked, let me know if I'm going in the right direction :smthumbup:


----------



## Ikaika

ariel_angel77 said:


> Here's one more pic for you guys that said you haven't found a body type you liked, let me know if I'm going in the right direction :smthumbup:


She looks great, but honestly if I were in the market to consider what I prefer in a woman, it is more than just the physical attraction.

Sure, I won't lie, that certain physical traits are attractive, a woman who is fit or at least displays some stage of trying to be fit is what I find attractive. However, once you get beyond the "I think she looks attractive and I think I will strike up a conversation with her", there has to be something going on "upstairs". 

She could be drop dead gorgeous, but if she lacks intellectual thoughts, ability to converse about a diverse set of topics with her own opinions (does not always have to be the same as mine as long as she can back them up) and a sense of humor that physical attraction fades very quickly for me.


----------



## Jetranger

drerio said:


> She looks great, but honestly if I were in the market to consider what I prefer in a woman, it is more than just the physical attraction.


Not being rude, but honestly curious: Why do people always feel the need to bring this up in threads discussing purely the physical attributes that they find the most pleasing?


----------



## ScarletBegonias

ariel_angel77 said:


> Here's one more pic for you guys that said you haven't found a body type you liked, let me know if I'm going in the right direction :smthumbup:


You need to stop digging through my personal photos!


----------



## Pamvhv

Jetranger said:


> Not being rude, but honestly curious: Why do people always feel the need to bring this up in threads discussing purely the physical attributes that they find the most pleasing?


Because in most cases that's what first brings you to the person you may have a longterm commitment with?


----------



## ariel_angel77

Just to be clear, I totally get that it's obviously more than the physical attributes, and that to most it's more about the inside.

However, this thread is solely about physical attraction.


----------



## Ikaika

Jetranger said:


> Not being rude, but honestly curious: Why do people always feel the need to bring this up in threads discussing purely the physical attributes that they find the most pleasing?



I guess because this is an open forum that allows one to express their opinion that not everyone will agree on in both content and context.


----------



## Ikaika

ariel_angel77 said:


> Just to be clear, I totally get that it's obviously more than the physical attributes, and that to most it's more about the inside.
> 
> However, this thread is solely about physical attraction.



If that is the case, it is all in the eyes.


----------



## GettingIt_2

MaritimeGuy said:


> While I appreciate the work that goes into a woman building up bulk I don't find it that appealing. When I think athletic I think something like this:
> 
> View attachment 26330


Yeah, this is pretty much how I look right now and I feel sorta skinny. I do have more shoulder and arm muscle than this runner does. Really my only chance of adding curves is through muscle; if I gain fat, it goes to my middle first instead of rounding out my butt and thighs. I will NEVER look like the curvier women in the posted pics. 

But how I look isn't really what drives me to add muscle . . . I just get such a rush from being strong and watching my max lifts go up. My husband is very supportive, but I wonder how long that lasts until I cross into the "too muscular" range for him. I know its a different line for different men, but I am curious about where the line is--and I don't know if my husband would every tell me to stop doing what I love because I've crossed that line for him. He does love the woman in the pic I posted earlier in the thread, and I highly doubt I'd ever get bigger than that, so hopefully I'm okay. Still . . . what he finds attractive in a hot body on the internet might be too much for him at home . . .

ok, you know what, im over thinking so i'm gonna stop.


----------



## GettingIt_2

Lordhavok said:


> Nothing against thin chicks, I like all women, but the pictures posted(ariel=post31), I like the second or third better. But thats just me.



"Beauty has no size" is really how I feel about it. I've seen and been envious of women with ALL sorts of body types. Same with being attracted to guys. I appreciate a really, really wide range of bodies--probably because I'm just plain fascinated with the human form and what it can do. No matter what someone's body type, it's clear when somebody is taking care of themselves and loves and respects themselves--mind _and_ body--and THAT is really the quality that I find attractive.


----------



## Jetranger

Pamvhv said:


> Because in most cases that's what first brings you to the person you may have a longterm commitment with?


"Looks are what gets your personality's foot in the door"


----------



## COguy

ariel_angel77 said:


> Here's one more pic for you guys that said you haven't found a body type you liked, let me know if I'm going in the right direction :smthumbup:


Perfect! That's like my ideal body type


----------



## Jung_admirer

The women in the Athleta catalogs have a good balance of power and grace (and flexibility) 










Do you think they are real?


----------



## NextTimeAround

ariel_angel77 said:


> Here's one more pic for you guys that said you haven't found a body type you liked, let me know if I'm going in the right direction :smthumbup:


Photos like this make me nervous. It sets up the assumption that larger women necessarily have larger breasts........ not always.


----------



## sandc

ariel_angel77 said:


> Here's one more pic for you guys that said you haven't found a body type you liked, let me know if I'm going in the right direction :smthumbup:


She's juuuuuuust fine.


----------



## Faithful Wife

Jung_admirer said:


> The women in the Athleta catalogs have a good balance of power and grace (and flexibility)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think they are real?


Do you mean, do we think these women are real?

Of course they are. I'm one of them. Maybe I didn't understand what you meant though.


----------



## vellocet

I like all sorts of women.

However I can say I don't like a woman who looks like a stick figure or overweight.

Extra pounds? Not a problem as long as it doesn't borderline obese.


----------



## Jellybeans

COguy said:


>


2nd pic - Rockin body


----------



## vellocet

ariel_angel77 said:


> So Wolf requested pics lol. Here's around what I was thinking.
> First option-Girl in black dress; no fat on her body but no curves either, skinny
> Second option-Girl in black bikini; A little fat on body but also some curves and chest
> Third option-Girl in dress with striped top; More fat on body and stomach but also large chest and very curvy


First girl is too damn thin for me.

I like the 2nd and the 3rd. They wear their weight well. Not all do however.


----------



## richardsharpe

Good evening Jetranger
I think it is because many men are not primarily attracted to physical form. I know its is traditional to think that all men care about is a sexy body, but for a substantial percentage of men other things really are more important.

If you were to ask someone whether they preferred meat or or ice-cream you would likely get similar responses. Some meat dishes are wonderful, some not. Some ice cream is great, some barely OK. By meat are we talking hamburgers, spicy thai salad, or bbq ribs? 

When I watch movies, the attractive characters are as much based on personality as on appearance. 



Jetranger said:


> Not being rude, but honestly curious: Why do people always feel the need to bring this up in threads discussing purely the physical attributes that they find the most pleasing?


----------



## Jetranger

richardsharpe said:


> If you were to ask someone whether they preferred meat or or ice-cream you would likely get similar responses. Some meat dishes are wonderful, some not. Some ice cream is great, some barely OK. By meat are we talking hamburgers, spicy thai salad, or bbq ribs?


Yes, but what's happening here is someone has started a thread saying 'What's the best place for fast food burgers' and is getting a response of: "I like burgers. But what I really like is the ice cream I go for afterwards! Oh man, I just can't get enough of Jamoca at Baskin Robbins. Other times I prefer one of those Peanut Buster Parfaits at DQ, or if I'm feeling healthy I go to Menchie's, which is totally a lie because I just cover it with cookie dough and gummi worms and it's even less healthy than the ice cream! One time I found this awesome gelato that did the best pistachio I've ever had. Don't you guys agree that ice cream is way better than burgers? I know I do. In fact, I think I'm going to go get an Oreo Blizzard right now! Or maybe one of those cones they dunk in chocolate! Yeah!"

How nice, you like ice cream. We weren't talking about ice cream.


----------



## Thundarr

Jetranger said:


> Yes, but what's happening here is someone has started a thread saying 'What's the best place for fast food burgers'


I like quite a few hamburgers but round buns is crucial. Not on toast because flat buns are bad.


----------



## I Notice The Details

I hear Schlotzski's has the best buns in town....I will have to check the next time I go in there.


----------



## Jetranger

:lol:

Mmmm, buns. 

Back on topic, ish, my ideal:


----------



## Thundarr

Jetranger said:


> :lol:
> 
> Mmmm, buns.
> 
> Back on topic, ish, my ideal:


That would be an appetizer hamburger.


----------



## over20

the guy said:


> I would break that in half!
> 
> Add 10 to 15 years to that and she might have some meat on her bones to be comfortable on the kitchen table or counter top.


I love this !! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## jaharthur

I agree athletic should have been a choice.

Good examples are any of the attractive tennis professionals. Picking a name out of a hat: Ana Ivanovic. Google is your friend. 

I'm 6-3, so her height (6-0) would be a positive, not a negative.


----------



## EasyPartner

COguy said:


>


Dont know about 10 or 15 years going to make a difference or not. Gf is 41 yo and has still a body like this. Yum.

Fast metabolism baby :smthumbup:


----------



## Runs like Dog

A mad scientist in the kitchen and a chef in the bedroom.


----------



## Jellybeans

J. Lo and Sofia Vergara have some rockin bods.

http://raredelights.com/wp-content/...er-Lopez-Spectacular-in-a-Versace-Dress-1.jpg

http://www.imnotobsessed.com/wp-content/uploads/FP_7070525_VergaraSofia_Pepsi_REV_06_22.jpg


----------



## richardsharpe

Good evening Jetraanger
But they didn't. They asked for a preference of 3 things. Do you like burgers ice cream or pizza more. I'm just saying that the quality of food makes more difference than the type of food. 

I can't answer if I prefer burgers to pizza. A good burger is much better than a bad pizza. A good pizza is much better than a bad burger. I have no idea what an "average" pizza is - average for a fast food place? Average for a shop in Italy?



Jetranger said:


> Yes, but what's happening here is someone has started a thread saying 'What's the best place for fast food burgers' and is getting a response of: "I like burgers. But what I really like is the ice cream I go for afterwards! Oh man, I just can't get enough of Jamoca at Baskin Robbins. Other times I prefer one of those Peanut Buster Parfaits at DQ, or if I'm feeling healthy I go to Menchie's, which is totally a lie because I just cover it with cookie dough and gummi worms and it's even less healthy than the ice cream! One time I found this awesome gelato that did the best pistachio I've ever had. Don't you guys agree that ice cream is way better than burgers? I know I do. In fact, I think I'm going to go get an Oreo Blizzard right now! Or maybe one of those cones they dunk in chocolate! Yeah!"
> 
> How nice, you like ice cream. We weren't talking about ice cream.


----------



## Jetranger

richardsharpe said:


> Good evening Jetraanger
> But they didn't. They asked for a preference of 3 things. Do you like burgers ice cream or pizza more. I'm just saying that the quality of food makes more difference than the type of food.


Forget the analogy then, it's gone right over your head. The point is, personality is not a body type and while it's great he prefers personality over looks, that's not what we're talking about here.


----------



## youkiddingme

Exactly. It seems that some people need to make everyone believe that they don't look and see what people look like and think "Oh my word... he/she is smoking hot." They want everyone to believe that they are so much more mature than that.... and that they have to get to know someone before they know if they are hot or not.

I just don't believe it. I think people sitting on a bench at the mall watching folks stroll by...tend to be able to look and think...."oh my word....she is gorgeous and I don't know a thing about her! Ha. But that's how it is in my world!


----------



## Ikaika

Anytime one makes preferences of looks and/or personality, differences in opinions will arise and that is all these comments are, simply ones opinions of content and context. 

Personally with a few exception, most of the pics put up on this thread are not my type. And, it is little to do with body type. I just prefer caramel and or light brown sugar. There, that is what I prefer.


----------



## I Notice The Details

I am attracted to women who are toned. You can tell if they take care of themselves by exercising. Here is a great example. This would make me turn my head for sure!


----------



## richardsharpe

Good evening youkiddingme
I think you are still missing it. Even if we are just talking about physical appearance of someone at the beech, body type is not what I find attractive. It is about how someone moves, about facial expressions, etc. Maybe I'm weird, but I just not that interested in a body that is just lying there. 




youkiddingme said:


> Exactly. It seems that some people need to make everyone believe that they don't look and see what people look like and think "Oh my word... he/she is smoking hot." They want everyone to believe that they are so much more mature than that.... and that they have to get to know someone before they know if they hot or not.
> 
> I just don't believe it. I think people sitting on a bench at the mall watching folks stroll by...tend to be able to look and think...."oh my word....she is gorgeous and I don't know a thing about her! Ha. But that's how it is in my world!


----------



## Thundarr

I was on the treadmill today and thought of this thread. There a was woman exercising who I thought was built nice. No I'm not creepy gym guy, I just noticed her.

Late thirties maybe early forties and not a fitness model. A little extra weight I suspect she doesn't like. She had on plain workout attire, a little makeup, and didn't look like she was trying to look sexy. But she had nice proportions. I'm sure she could gain or lose 20 lbs and still have good proportion.


----------



## alexm

A little late to this, but for me, curvy with a little bit of padding is awesome. I also like a moderate to small chest. Go figure.

Kelly Clarkson comes to mind, although she's fluctuated wildly in either direction over the years.


----------



## NextTimeAround

alexm said:


> A little late to this, but for me, curvy with a little bit of padding is awesome. I also like a moderate to small chest. Go figure.
> 
> Kelly Clarkson comes to mind, although she's fluctuated wildly in either direction over the years.



So you like them ruebenesque:


----------



## alexm

I suppose I do! There's something about smaller chested women with round hips that makes me do a double take. I've always liked this in women, which is ironic because my first wife was the exact opposite. Huge boobs, slight hips and a flat butt.


----------



## TheCuriousWife

alexm said:


> I suppose I do! There's something about smaller chested women with round hips that makes me do a double take. I've always liked this in women, which is ironic because my first wife was the exact opposite. Huge boobs, slight hips and a flat butt.


Yay! I'm glad someone likes my body type!

Nice big squishy hips, and flat chest.


----------



## alexm

TheCuriousWife said:


> Yay! I'm glad someone likes my body type!
> 
> Nice big squishy hips, and flat chest.


Your husband is lucky, or at least I hope he feels that way!

I'm lucky, too, as my wife is shaped like that. Boobs are slightly bigger than I'd prefer, but you can't win them all  And they're pretty damn nice, anyway!

Is this what is referred to as "pear shaped"?


----------



## TheCuriousWife

alexm said:


> Your husband is lucky, or at least I hope he feels that way!
> 
> I'm lucky, too, as my wife is shaped like that. Boobs are slightly bigger than I'd prefer, but you can't win them all  And they're pretty damn nice, anyway!
> 
> Is this what is referred to as "pear shaped"?


He is more of a boobs man than a hip or butt man... Go figure. 

Yes. I am pear shaped.


----------



## badcompany

TheCuriousWife said:


> Yay! I'm glad someone likes my body type!
> 
> Nice big squishy hips, and flat chest.


----------



## GusPolinski

ariel_angel77 said:


> So Wolf requested pics lol. Here's around what I was thinking.
> First option-Girl in black dress; no fat on her body but no curves either, skinny
> Second option-Girl in black bikini; A little fat on body but also some curves and chest
> Third option-Girl in dress with striped top; More fat on body and stomach but also large chest and very curvy


#1 - Meh
#2 - Getting warmer
#3 - All day. Every day. Damn.


----------



## GusPolinski

ariel_angel77 said:


> Here's one more pic for you guys that said you haven't found a body type you liked, let me know if I'm going in the right direction :smthumbup:


/drool


----------



## ElCanario

Give me a combination of voluptuous and athletic. If she's got strength and curves, size or weight does not matter.


----------



## ElCanario

ariel_angel77 said:


> Here's one more pic for you guys that said you haven't found a body type you liked, let me know if I'm going in the right direction :smthumbup:


A fitter version of her would be the woman of my dreams.


----------



## ariel_angel77

Thank you for your responses everyone  From what I get, a majority of men want a woman who is in shape and trimmed, and don't care much about curves. About a fourth of men on here value curves above all.


----------



## chillymorn

I like all sorts of sized women. with that said what does it for me is their attitude.


----------



## ariel_angel77

chillymorn said:


> I like all sorts of sized women. with that said what does it for me is their attitude.


Maybe I should make another thread about this


----------



## GusPolinski

alexm said:


> A little late to this, but for me, curvy with a little bit of padding is awesome. I also like a moderate to small chest. Go figure.
> 
> Kelly Clarkson comes to mind, although she's fluctuated wildly in either direction over the years.





intheory said:


> Kelly Clarkson is a perfect example of a woman who I think is a bit too heavy.
> 
> *But* she has the face of an angel.
> 
> *And* from anything I've heard about her, she's a sweetheart. Not to mention, so talented.
> 
> What guy wouldn't love her? Give or take 10-15lbs. It wouldn't matter.


Assuming I were single, I'd take Kelly Clarkson in pretty much any incarnation that were available to me. She's gorgeous, a total sweetheart, has an amazing voice, and looks great even when she's carrying a few extra pounds.

What's not to love?


----------



## long_done

I don't understand the point of this thread. More than 2/3rd of Americans are now fat, and more than 1/3 or Americans are obeses... source: WIN - Statistics

At this rate, if you're not a fattie, you will be hot... period. 

This is depressing.

Our kids will have to choose the less fat, or the more fat one to date... what a sad set of options, unless we can turn this trend around.

The choices given in this poll will vanish, because the fit ones will be like unicorns, all but impossible to find.

note: I have friends who have died from obesity, it's an extremely sad and depressing state of affairs. Health is your most important possession - when you don't have health nothing else matters. Truly pathetic how few people take care of their health these days.


----------



## COguy

long_done said:


> At this rate, if you're not a fattie, you will be hot... period.


I think most guys on here proved that wrong.

I would be much more attracted to an overweight woman that's cute than a toned, athletic woman with a horseface.

You can be hot and have some extra meat. Being athletic and in shape doesn't make you hot. At least to me anyway.


----------



## Nigel Pinchley

It really is for me dependent on the woman herself: How she carries herself (posture, confidence, etc), how she dresses, how she acts, does she seem like she'd be fun in bed. 

However, to the actual point, I've found my tastes are largely reflective of my own attitudes at the time. When I was younger (teens, early 20s), I liked skinny women. Once I hit my mid-20s, I began to get into curvier women, though I think that was more because that seemed to have become the standard body shape for most people (men and women) in America, so it just seemed more realistic to me.

Now, in my early 30s and still in good shape, I've started to be attracted to more athletic (but not She-Hulk muscular) women. Not just for their physical aesthetic, but because I find it appealing that these women are working hard to stay in shape. That's become more important to me as I've gotten older and watched my parents and brother (along with so many my own age) abuse their bodies by constant overeating.


----------



## BostonBruins32

I like a woman with curves but also athletic like that bruce jenner lady.


----------



## COguy

BostonBruins32 said:


> I like a woman with curves but also athletic like that bruce jenner lady.


Hahahaha! Ohhh I like her!


----------



## TheWon%

Apparently, I like them hot and super crazy, I really need to pay more attention to this chart. FML.....

Hot Crazy Matrix - A Man's Guide to Women - YouTube


----------



## Nigel Pinchley

Hot, crazy women are that burner on the stove that you touch only once


----------



## TheWon%

Yeah Nigel, well I'm like a bug drawn to a bug zapper on that one, and you're right, I just can't seem to help myself...... I'm trying man, I'm trying.....


----------



## Nigel Pinchley

Here's a few tips (note I'm using the term "crazy" as presented in the last few posts, not actually clinical diagnosed mentally ill):
- Crazy people are rarely (but not always) as interesting as they inflate themselves to be
- They are also rarely (but not always) as dark, twisted, sexual, or good in bed as they claim to be
- Recognize your own White Knight drive and realize you won't be saving this girl
- Also recognize that many crazy people are compulsive liars, and you'll never know how much of what they tell you is truth vs the character they're playing


----------



## Wolf1974

TheWon% said:


> Apparently, I like them hot and super crazy, I really need to pay more attention to this chart. FML.....
> 
> Hot Crazy Matrix - A Man's Guide to Women - YouTube


Omg link of the year


----------

